# embossed 10 & 12 oz coke



## bubbas dad (Jun 24, 2007)

i just purchased these bottles from fellow forum member carling and wanted to share. everyone has seen tons of 6oz and many 10oz acl bottle, but i haven't seen many of these embossed ones in either size. i don't think they are rare but i was wondering if they might be on the scarce side. they are really nice bottles. both made in 1955. if anyone can add any info on these please do.


----------



## LC (Jun 24, 2007)

I remember drinking out of those Bad Boys ! I have several of them myself, but have no idea of a price range for them. I would buy a nickle bag of Planters Peanuts, and would pour them into the bottle and have my *Coke and Peanuts too* ! Just like having a small meal. Tried doing the same with a bottle of Coke in one of their junky plastic bottles, just wasn't the same, sure never hit the spot. I will not waste another dime on a bottle of pop in a plastic bottle, I think it tastes hideous.


----------



## capsoda (Jun 25, 2007)

Yep, I got a couple of those around here too. The peanut thing just doesn't work with plastic bottles.[&o]


----------



## bubbas dad (Jun 25, 2007)

thanks guys! i knew they made a bottle larger than 6 1/2oz, but i didn't know there were 10 oz and 12oz versions. i thought they might be hard to find because i've been watching around here for over a year without even seeing one.


----------



## LC (Jun 25, 2007)

Well, I do not run onto a lot of them John, and I have not seen a lot of them either over the past few years. Your's looks to be really clean with little or no case wear that I can tell. Well worth hanging onto.

 And Cap, *I truly do miss that glass Coke bottle with the peanuts routine* !     Used to do the same with Pepsi as well, but it seemed the peanuts always went better with Coke.


----------



## logueb (Jun 25, 2007)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but the Coke books that I have list going to the ACL labels in  1957.  So if these are from 1955, that would mean that the embossed 10 and 12 oz bottles were used for only a few years.  Most you find have the painted labels. Maybe not rare , but I don't think that they are too common.  Does anyone know the year that Coke introduced the 10 or 12 oz?


----------



## fanboy (Jun 25, 2007)

If memory server correctly, 1955 was when Coca-Cola started test marketing the "King Size" 10 & 12oz bottles. I can't quite remember where the test market was... I belive these are Owens Illinois bottles?

 So, I belive you have 2 test  market bottles that were not nationaly marketed.


----------



## madman (Jun 25, 2007)

hey john, those are cool!! i think there more common in some places than others,  these four are  55, 55 ,56, 59 you dont see them that often, ive never seen that 10oz nice mike


----------



## bubbas dad (Jun 26, 2007)

thanks everyone. i've wanted one for awhile. i don't think they are worth a whole lot at present but i feel like they will be worth something one day and they make a great display.


----------



## digdug (Jun 26, 2007)

I wouldn't say the 10 and 12 oz embossed are rare, but are scarce.  And from those-any with City/State are more scarce.   They used the 10 and 12 ounce in different marketing areas. Both were considered 'King Size'. That way Coca-Cola could use the same advertising across the U.S.  Most ads did not show the size of the bottle.   They used the different sizes in marketing areas to compete with Pepsi.  If Pepsi had a 12 ounce in that area-Coke would too.  In Georgia it was mostly the 10 ounce bottles, Carolina's had 12 oz , I think Florida had both sizes, New England States used the 12 oz.   I think they stopped making them in the very early 1960's. Most bottlers began to go with the ACL. It also about the same time that they started phasing out the 6 1/2 oz embossed in favor for the ACL.


----------



## bubbas dad (Jun 26, 2007)

thanks digdug. i knew they weren't rare but i figured they were very common.i had seen them on ebay every now and then but could never find one around here. your info on the marketing is about what i was quessing, i didn't know until recently that the coke acls started out in the 50's. i thought they came out in the 70's.


----------



## wonkapete (Jun 26, 2007)

You can tell the older ACL cokes by the small 'C' in Coke.  The font changed to the larger 'C' in the '70s.


----------



## wonkapete (Jun 26, 2007)

> They used the different sizes in marketing areas to compete with Pepsi.


 
 That's right digdug!  Matter of fact, I have a 8 oz Coke bottle that was strictly made for the sole purpose of competing with Pepsi.  Only Lexington, N.C. was authorized to use this bottle size.  I have documentation from that Coke plant verifying this.  I wrote an article on this bottle last year in the Soda Spectrum magazine.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jun 26, 2007)

i dug a bunch of those 10 ounce embossed cokes, all with broken off tops, and all had towns... i didnt know there was a 12 ounce embossed, or 8

 i would LOVE one of those 8 ounce cokes if someone wants to get rid of one!


----------



## LC (Jun 27, 2007)

Well, I have a six bottle carton on a shelf of the ten once Cokes. Went out to the garage after running Momma Raccoon with two of her little ones out of my flower garden in the front of the house. Because of the lack of rain, they have came out of the woods, and are tearing the hell out of everything in site. I have caught two in a live trap already, and transported them out to the country trying to keep in mind they are having a rough time of it, and are trying to get by like all of us creatures are. Hate to have to start shooting them like my Neighbors are doing, Neighbor next door has shot ten in his yard in the past week and a half, looks as though I may have to as well, as they are going to give me little choice. Anyway, got one of the Coke's and took a pic of the side and bottom. There is no Owen Illinois mark on this bottle, and there is no city or state on the bottom of it. I never checked the other five to see what was on the bottoms of them. I did pick up a 16 oz. Coke painted label bottle yesterday from Hilo, Hawaii. First Coke I ever saw from Hawaii that I can remember seeing.


----------



## digdug (Jun 27, 2007)

The 8 oz bottle is an ACL style. I tried to find one for years and couldn't. So, one day I decided to drive to Lexington, N.C. where they used them.  I was able to find a few at an antique store.
 The 10 & 12 oz bottle manufacturers I've seen the most of Chattanooga Glass, Owens and Anchor Hocking with most marked 1955 (the first year they came out).
 Speaking of different sizes for different marketing areas-Coke also used a 36 oz ACL bottle in the Carolinas. I also bought a Coca-Cola marketing booklet from the 1970's. It mentions a 48 oz returnable ACL bottle. I've never seen one though. Has anyone else seen the 48 oz returnable?  I've seen the 48 oz No Deposit bottles.


----------



## wonkapete (Jun 27, 2007)

Here's one of my 8 oz bottles..


----------



## wonkapete (Jun 27, 2007)

Digdug, I'd like to see that book.  I have one of the 36 oz bottles, still full.

 One of my strong areas of collecting centers around the '70s...

 BTW, I have one of the 48 oz returnables.. here she is.. on the left..


----------



## digdug (Jun 27, 2007)

WOW! Thanks for the photo. The book only mentioned the 48 oz returnable, but had no photo.  I will try to find that book and copy the pages about the 48 oz. Doesn't really say much. It really talks about how to set up in the Grocery stores-best loactions for increased sales, etc.  I like reading them because it will mention bottle sizes I've never seen before, etc. Now that I know it really does exist- I have a new bottle to look for!


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jun 27, 2007)

I remember those 48s they wern't around long as I remember. Had the big ol' 64s. Kind of makes me feel special living here in the Carolinas.Should have kept some. I can see the boys in Atlanta saying "Lets try this across the river [Savannah] those boobs will drink anything, Tell em its good for the country. Worked with SRP." For those that don't live in the CSRA- Central Savannah River Area, the SRP is a nuclear wepons plant about 30 mi. from here a really nasty place. Can you say Crapped Up. Gonna hafta get me one of them 8s


----------



## cc6pack (Jun 28, 2007)

Thought I'd stick my 10 oz in here,it's a 64 date


----------

